# custom logo rubber stamps?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi everyone... i'm hoping someone here knows where I can get a custom logo stamp done. In toronto, preferably, but don't mind, if I have to get the stamp shipped.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I believe any Staples can do them for you.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a similar thread from a few months ago!

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/55673-pre-inked-rubber-stamp.html


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks a lot!


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

out of topic.... and maybe strange.... but...

anyone know where I can get ready made, corrugated brown boxes of different sizes?
though, I mostly need smaller boxes...

thanks


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

acc30 said:


> out of topic.... and maybe strange.... but...
> 
> anyone know where I can get ready made, corrugated brown boxes of different sizes?
> though, I mostly need smaller boxes...
> ...


No not strange, try ULINE.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Here at work (A Commercial Printer) we use BCT for most of our stamps when clients ask us to do one for them. You can find their Toronto contact info here: BCT Plant Location

For boxes we have got some from here: Packaging Supplies Toronto & Mississauga - G M Packaging Company
Friendly staff and fast service. Have ordered both on the floor stuff and custom size boxes. What size you looking for and how many.


----------

